# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  I need help!!

## Sauzo

Well my last one. Was planning for a beaded lizard but broke down with another Gila. This is a Utah banded one. Born on Nov.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-24-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),dr del (01-24-2019),_Dxw425_ (01-24-2019),e_nigma (01-26-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-24-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019),ScalySenua (01-26-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:ROFL:   You do need "help" but not from around here...we're all "enablers" on this bus.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Dianne_ (01-24-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-24-2019),_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fantastic colour Sauzo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Damn that is a beautiful animal.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Dxw425

Yeah I officially hate you. Lol.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm not really all that surprised...Dozier is so awesome.  So are you still planning for a beaded?  or just planning to fail to plan at this point?  LOL

----------


## Ax01

sure i can help. everything will be ok. i'll help hold your cash and credit card.   :Smile: 

congrats!

----------


## MR Snakes

Yes, yes you do!

----------


## Sauzo

> I'm not really all that surprised...Dozier is so awesome.  So are you still planning for a beaded?  or just planning to fail to plan at this point?  LOL


Thanks. Probably not on the beaded. I've pretty much exhausted my limit and I'm out of AP cages now too lol. I would have to put a beaded in my 40 gallon breeder and personally, i'm not too keen on keeping anything venomous in an unsecured and locked cage.  I've always wanted Gilas plus the bonus is they stay a lot smaller than beaded, about half the size.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2019),_Dianne_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thanks. Probably not on the beaded. I've pretty much exhausted my limit and I'm out of AP cages now too lol. I would have to put a beaded in my 40 gallon breeder and personally, i'm not too keen on keeping anything venomous in an unsecured and locked cage.  I've always wanted Gilas plus the bonus is they stay a lot smaller than beaded, about half the size.


From what I've seen, you absolutely made the right call!   :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

So stunning omg! Who would WANT to "help" you if you keep getting these gorgeous creatures we all love seeing??

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Absolutely beautiful!  Congratulations!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Sauzos on a role! Congrats dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-27-2019)

----------

